# Secret Furry Movie or TV Characters



## Outré (Oct 3, 2021)

Name a movie or TV character who you think is either secretly a furry or doesn’t know that they’re a furry yet. If you would like you can explain why.


I’ll start off.

Napoleon Dynamite… I don’t think he knows it yet.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 4, 2021)

Nick Fury

The man is just one R in his name away from entering the point of no return.

He also has incredible knowledge of what goes on in the world, so he knows very much about the fandom, and it's very possible he's made actions and decisions that influenced it.

Lastly, the idea of Samuel L Jackson entering a convention in fursuit would be a legendary moment.


----------

